# Ciudad Juárez MX - El Paso US | The Big Borderland City



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice updated photos


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Borderizo:*



Looker said:


> Nuestro nuevo Simbolo
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Miguel Juárez:*



Looker said:


> 3.
> 
> Musicos by Miguel A Juarez, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By El Pelos Briseño:*



Looker said:


> *JUAREZ TIENE VOZ*
> 
> 
> Marcha Estudiantil by El Pelos Briseño, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Charles J. Scanlon:*



Looker said:


> IMG_4519 by Charles J. Scanlon, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_4121 by Charles J. Scanlon, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Looker:*



Looker said:


> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Looker:*



Looker said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Andrés Meléndez:*



Andres Melendez said:


> Parque Benito Juarez en el Centro de Ciudad Juarez Chih.
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Andres Melendez said:


> Plaza Sendero en Ciudad Juarez
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Ignacio Mendoza:*



Looker said:


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Omar Hernández:*



Looker said:


> Las lluvias en Juarez son escasas, pero cuando las hay son muy fuertes, se presentan generalmente al Final de la Primavera y verano, asi como invierno(nieve)
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Omar Hernández:*



Looker said:


> 10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Looker:*



Looker said:


> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your updates; are very nice; i like your new avatar btw


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for your comment. 

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> Museo de Arte de Ciudad Juarez(MACJ) , INBA
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



chihuaslife33 said:


> Les comparto esta foto que vi en la red.
> 
> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*From the web:*_



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*From the web:*_



Looker said:


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

_*More pics:*_



Looker said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Red Eye:*



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> movimiento by RED EYE Fotografia, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Fernando Fabela:*



Looker said:


> 4.
> 
> Nieve by Fernando Fabela, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



Looker said:


> 7.
> 
> Nieve by Fernando Fabela, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By La Polaka:*



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> Noir at El Paso / Juarez border. by saulshit , on Flickr​





Looker said:


> 2.
> 
> Noir @ Plaza Cervantina, Cd. Juarez. by saulshit , on Flickr​





Looker said:


> 3.
> 
> Noir @ Paso Del Norte, Cd. Juarez. by saulshit , on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Seasons in Juárez:*



Looker said:


> otoño
> 
> El Chamizal by eddy flame, on Flickr​





Looker said:


> Invierno
> 
> Nieve en JZ by eddy flame, on Flickr​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> Toma de Juarez by Miguel A Juarez, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Nicolás Dorado:*



Looker said:


> Ciudad Juarez, su *Centro Historico* (en Reconstruccion)
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits in the pics:*



Looker said:


> Estas fotografias son del Dia del payaso, en el Centro Historico
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits in the pics:*



Looker said:


>


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



Looker said:


> seguimos
> 1.
> 
> Trayectos by Grecâ, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Andrés Melendez:*



blue_man100 said:


> fotos de Andres Melendez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Looker (May 7, 2010)

Day #57 El Paso TX - Ciudad Juárez Mexico by numero B, on Flickr


​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Marco Tapia:*



Looker said:


> Ciudad del Conocimiento . *UACJ
> * es Reciente este proyecto y esta en construccion se planea terminarla en el 2030
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics of this campus:*



Looker said:


> *UACJ*
> 
> 5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By RED EYE:*



Looker said:


> En ciudad Juarez , se practica mucho el Ciclismo , y el Spinning
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits in the pics:*



Looker said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*This city loves the sports:*



Looker said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits in the pics:*



Looker said:


> Soccer.
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> CCPN
> Centro Cultural Paso del Norte
> 
> 1.
> ...


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics of "Centro Cultural Paso del Nte"


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> ​





Looker said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> Bajo la Nieve
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...





Looker said:


> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looker said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*More pics:*



Looker said:


> Juaritos Town
> 1.
> 
> 
> ...





Looker said:


> 3..
> 
> Sigilo en MI mayor by Grecâ, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Greca:*



Looker said:


> 5..
> 
> Llana y lisa by Grecâ, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Credits in the pics:*



Looker said:


> 7.
> 
> 
> 8.
> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> 9.
> 
> 
> 10.
> ​





Looker said:


> Panoramica que ya paso a la Historia , pero dara paso a algo MEJOR!
> 
> ​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Charles J. Scanlon:*



Looker said:


> 4.
> 
> IMG_5648 by Charles J. Scanlon, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Miguel A. Juárez:*



Looker said:


> 3.
> 
> Toma de Cd Juarez (122) by Miguel A Juarez, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Miguel A. Juárez:*



Looker said:


> 7..
> 
> Toma de Cd Juarez (187) by Miguel A Juarez, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Looker:*

*


Looker said:



Ya va uno y esta en construccion otro...
1









2








Ya Adentro..
1








Click to expand...

*


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Looker:*



Looker said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Looker (May 7, 2010)

here we go!, some pictures of El Paso




San Elizario Mission

1









2











​


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Fernando Fabela:*



Looker said:


> 16.
> 
> Parque Xtremo by Fernando Fabela, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*By Fernando Fabela:*


Looker said:


> 6.
> 
> Parque Xtremo by Fernando Fabela, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web:*



Looker said:


> palomas en el Centro de la Ciudad
> 
> 11.
> 
> ...





Looker said:


> 13.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*From the web*



Looker said:


> 1
> 
> Teto's Master Piece by Hell-Spawn, on Flickr
> 2
> ...


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

:banana:


Untitled by carrasco_uriel91, on Flickr


Mercado Cuauhtemo Cd. Juarez by ah99, on Flickr


Ex-Aduana Cd. Juarez by ah99, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

MX Chih Cd Juárez - CIMALFIN fiesta Mon Mexicanidad 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


2014 Hyundai Sun Bowl by VisitElPaso, on Flickr


MX Chih Cd Juárez - CIMALFIN fiesta Mon Mexicanidad 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

MX Chih Cd Juárez - Museo Revolución 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


MX Chih Cd Juárez - Museo Revolución 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


MX Chih Cd Juárez - Palacio Municipal 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

MX Chih Cd Juarez - Paseo ciudad CIMALFIN 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


MX Chih Cd Juarez - Paseo ciudad CIMALFIN 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


MX Chih Cd Juárez - Museo Revolución 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


MX Chih Cd Juarez - Paseo ciudad CIMALFIN 14 by Jesus Lau, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

C360_2014-04-15-19-08-52-195 by javieraguirre2, on Flickr


IMG_8714 by saumotions, on Flickr


Untitled by pistachon279, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

FarmersMarket-20 by giasony76, on Flickr


264 by chelsie nicole, on Flickr


Monumento a Benito Juárez by carrasco_uriel91, 
on Flickr


Antigüa Presidencia by carrasco_uriel91, on Flickr


Catedral de Ciudad Juárez by carrasco_uriel91, on Flickr


----------

